# Video clip - remote send double + PB blind



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay trying to see if this video will post or link:

FlipShare - Private Video Sharing - Email

This is me & Fisher at the Mitch White seminar last weekend.
They set up a double and a blind. Four dogs ran it and changed it up based on their experience. So for Fisher they cooked it up as a double with remote send (that is why the dog is in front of the holding blind and I'm behind him), diversion thrown on the way back as a poison bird for the blind.
The hysterical thing that happened which unfortunately is not obvious on the video, is the tree the dog runs under at the beginning of the blind, they had rubbed birds all over the ground there then HUNG a bird in the tree while the dog was running. We hacked at it thanks to all the scent and when Fisher was under the tree and seated he looked straight UP in the tree, smelling the bird!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great video. Fishie is sooo handsome!
I have a few dumb newbie questions...
I realize this was a seminar and not a test, but in the tests you've run, are the gunners' blinds always in sight? 
What is the reason for the streamers tied on the birds' necks?
Is there a limit to the number of times you can whistle the dog on a blind? 
So much to learn!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice work Fisher.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh and another question, what "level" work would everyone consider that, compared to tests they've seen (wanting to know what we will be up against in senior!) Maybe I should have asked, how does that compare to a typical senior test?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can't wait to see it, but will have to wait until I get home. (P.S. I'm at lunch now, not wasting company time).


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Great video. Fishie is sooo handsome!
> I have a few dumb newbie questions...
> I realize this was a seminar and not a test, but in the tests you've run, are the gunners' blinds always in sight?


Down here that is typical since we don't have a lot of cover. 



> What is the reason for the streamers tied on the birds' necks?


In training we will often do this so the dog has a better ability to see the bird in the air when it is thrown (white streamers). Ducks are hard to see against dark backgrounds like trees. Can't mark what you can't see.
Another reason they will tie a streamer on a bird (usually just a small piece of orange flagging) is if there is a diversion bird (like in this setup) --- if the dog coming back holding bird #1, runs to the diversion bird and picks it up, dropping the first bird, they are disqualified. By signifying one bird with a tie you can tell which bird was the diversion and which one the mark.



> Is there a limit to the number of times you can whistle the dog on a blind?


No, so long as the dog makes progress to the blind with each cast there is no magic number of whistles allowed.



> what "level" work would everyone consider that, compared to tests they've seen (wanting to know what we will be up against in senior!) Maybe I should have asked, how does that compare to a typical senior test? !


As Fisher ran it, it was undoubtedly a master level setup. What made it master level? The remote send, the poison bird diversion mark (the diversion was thrown, not picked up until the blind was run first), and the blind between the marks.
Senior level could have the same two marks, diversion and blind BUT you would probably not send remote, the blind would be OUTSIDE of the marks (not between them -- or if it was placed between the marks, you would run the blind FIRST before any marks were thrown), and you would pick up the diversion immediately, no poison birds.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Good job Fishie for working through all of that scent! That can be tough. Wish I could have heard more of Mitch's commentary in the background!

I'd agree with Anney that it was a Master scenario as run. Except that the meanie Master judges up my way would have found one more mark to make it a triple!! We hardly ever see a double on the land test in Master here no matter how many other factors are thrown in, although it will sometimes happen on water, especially if we are running out of daylight.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Anney, I learn so much from you!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Fisher is such a handsome boy! I wonder if we'll ever make it far--hard work and nicely done!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing that video  Very nice and I learned a lot.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Anney, nice job by you and Fisher. I hear Mitch and Wayne in the back ground.
Love the shorts. Good luck this weekend!
Jim


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That was cool, thanks for sharing. I love the way Fishers tail never stopped wagging. He loves playing in the field!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Really enjoyed watching that training video, Fisher is such a happy guy! So neat to watch him mark without you there. Wow, what a great job getting him through the scent under that tree! Seems like a pretty tough setup and he did great on everything! I especially love how silly he gets when he knows he is done, such a proud guy!


----------

